# Black Widow



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone breeding from Black Widow lines? I see Champ Camp Lofts has a picture on the cover of Feb 1st Digest. Was woundering what crosses are working. The pair I have are Aviator/Black Widow and Phantom but they are nestmates. I didn't breed from them last year because I couldn't decide what to pair them with. Jim


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You can pair up the nestmate and see how you like the young, once you get another black widow strain then mate the young to it. I've seen people paired these strain to the aviator and or Phantom, I just haven't heard or seen anyone mentioning the pairing. So is all up to you what to mate your birds, remember sometimes we get lucky on the pairing, so you never know.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

They are inbred Black Widow already. Aviator seems to be the mating for Mike Ganus. I have Aviator Golden Mattens grchildren, maybe I'll go that route. I just talked to the new owner of Black Widow on the phone. Jim


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree on cross breeding I tried inbreeding once and didn't like the outcome. So if GFL cross the Aviator and Golden Mattens to black widow then you should try the same. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> They are inbred Black Widow already. Aviator seems to be the mating for Mike Ganus. I have Aviator Golden Mattens grchildren, maybe I'll go that route. I just talked to the new owner of Black Widow on the phone. Jim


BNB lofts posted two direct kids off Aviator last week at $1,700 apiece. Would that have been a good buy?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Not to me, I would rather have a Money direct. When you get another one let me know, I have 1719 on eggs with an Aviator hen. The guy that owns Black Widow has two sons for $1,500 each. Jim


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> They are inbred Black Widow already. Aviator seems to be the mating for Mike Ganus. I have Aviator Golden Mattens grchildren, maybe I'll go that route. I just talked to the new owner of Black Widow on the phone. Jim


I have heard it said that Aviator/Black Widow was a foundation mating for GFL in 6 countries ... why was Black Widow sold so cheaply and separated from Aviator? Am I mis-informed?


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> BNB lofts posted two direct kids off Aviator last week at $1,700 apiece. Would that have been a good buy?


Definitely a good price !!

Why are there so many Aviator and Creator birds being re-sold so cheap?
GFL was snapping up some older blood sometime ago on ipigeon... at these prices - they should be buying them back?


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

The guy that owns Black Widow said that they did very well in the Southern US when Aviator was her mate. I don't know other than the fad changed, like Hekkenklak, Dream Boy, ect. Now I see Sure Bet birds selling cheap as well. I know it is tough for many to stick by any bird that is not directly producing winners right away. Jim


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

To me, I could care less about what "strain" a family of birds is. As long as they perform well, I'd purchase those birds instead of some fancy name.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If I had to choose between a good performing bird versus a popular strain with a ? on performance, I would go with the performing bird first. Result are what counts for me. If I can get a hold of a bird that is both then all the better!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Aviator/Black Widow and Mr In The Money 3 month old hen.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice looking hen...as in horses racing alot of people go for the sire in a breeding and look for the best bloodlines, but even then the great bloodline may not pan out, i have seen colts and fillies sell for $1500 and win stakes races between $100,000 - $300,000...i believe it all depends on the training, feed and a little love...


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Jim,

I'd love to know how these do for you. I just picked up a Black Widow/Aviator inbred hen that I want to try out next year. Too late for this year but she was a good price. Right now, I'm planning on mating her to a Blue Miracle (Wally's Girl) cock that was a very good racer. I've heard great things from some guys in Ohio flying Black Widow offspring. They are crossing them with 969 and Hollywood I think. So since we are similar terrain here in ky I thought I'd give it a go.

And btw, Black Widow has been sold (again) this time to Weyer Family Loft. Don't know how much her direct children will be now or who he will be pairing her with. Would be curious to know.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Black widow sold that many times probably means you'd have to find out for yourself i know the aviator blood does well, that family line is from r&x verstreate UNO,SOLO, ect. Proven then and still now.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

So far so good with my Black Widow birds, just to update.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Jimhalekw said:


> So far so good with my Black Widow birds, just to update.


 Have they won any races yet for you or are they just all making it home from races ,which is also a good thing in my opinion .;


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Here some of my guys nephew to your yours Jim. Money x vanmoorsel/Aristonas








Cock







hen















Jimhalekw said:


> Aviator/Black Widow and Mr In The Money 3 month old hen.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

As for your widows, I think rocket and widow would be my preference. Rocket and phantom is what I'd like to get. Hollywood would be good on your Money stuff.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a Black Widow,Aviator X Sure Bet, Hollywood hen place =1st combine at 200m 435b this year. She is the BCWF on the left.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

The splash Widow hen is also Mr in the Money. No I have not sent any Widdow birds to any races yet, want to see how they fly for me first. I really like that hen!


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

All the birds above are good looking!


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know much about the Black Widow family but, have some Aviator x Zorro and they are awesome. So far they are fantastic as ybs (top 5% a number of times and top 20% dozens of time). Last year, a great grandson and granddaughter placed 4th & 5th in the concourse for me (flew only 4 birds, entered only 4 races). 

Here are a few pictures of the Aviators.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

those aviators look nice, At one point I was trying to get aviator x creator or aviator x ikon, but no one would sell them. Rocket/phantom/creator combo has been doing ganus very good in the money races as it seems from the ads in the magazines.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

That BB is awesome looking!!!


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

any lofts who sale this


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

birdman 1 said:


> any lofts who sale this


Try Dustin Baker at http://justwinginitloft.com

He's had good success with his Black Widow birds.

Also Ken Weyer, who now owns Black Widow, should soon be selling grandchildren from her.

I have a couple of good hens but their first babies won't race til this fall so I won't know just how good they are til then. One of my hens is a double granddaughter of Black Widow and Aviator.


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*thanks*

thank u i have found a nice hen


----------

